# Kansas Hay Report-11/27/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Dodge City, KS Tue Nov 27, 2012 USDA-KS Dept of Ag Market News

Kansas Hay Market Report 
Ground alfalfa movement: Southwest/South Central 
Tonnage: 7,817/3,507 Last week: 7,845/3,733 Last year: 10,211/4,966

Hay trade slow. Demand moderate for dairy and grinding alfalfa, stock cow hay, grass 
hay and alfalfa pellets. The weather forecast for the next week to ten days remains 
warm and dry over the entire State. Many wheat fields are beginning to show moisture 
stress. Hay prices remain under pressure, but in the long run if the drought 
continues crop prospects including hay will diminish, strengthening prices. If you 
have hay for sale or pasture to rent or need hay or grazing, use the services of the 
Hay and Pasture Exchange: www.kfb.org/hayandpasture/default.htm

Southwest Kansas 
Dairy and grinding alfalfa steady to soft. Movement slow to moderate. Alfalfa, 
Horse, small squares 400.00. Dairy, Supreme 260.00-285.00, some Clippings up to 
300.00; Premium 250.00-275.00; Heifer or Bunk hay 250.00-260.00. Fair-Good grinding 
alfalfa at the edge of the field, 230.00-240.00, Utility-Fair 215.00-225.00. Ground 
and delivered locally to feedlots and dairies, 260.00-280.00, clock contracts 280.00-
290.00. The week of 11/19-24, 7,817T of grinding alfalfa and 1,550T of dairy alfalfa 
were delivered. Straw, large bales 60.00-70.00. Corn stalks 60.00-70.00, or 70.00-
85.00 delivered, ground and delivered 95.00-125.00. PM6 small squares 250.00, large 
square 225.00. Bermuda, Good large bales 250.00. CRP, Fair, large bales 90.00-100.00, 
Good 110.00-130.00. Sudan/Cane, Good, 140.00-150.00.

South Central Kansas 
Dairy and grinding alfalfa and alfalfa pellets steady. Movement slow to moderate. 
Alfalfa, Dairy, Supreme, 260.00-285.00, a little up to 300.00. Premium 240.00-260.00; 
Heifer or Bunk hay 230.00-275.00. Fair-Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of the field 
200.00-220.00, some 230.00-250.00 delivered. Ground and delivered locally to 
feedlots, 240.00-270.00. The week of 11/19-24, 3,507T of grinding alfalfa and 1,025 
of dairy alfalfa were delivered. Alfalfa pellets: Sun Cured 15 pct protein 290.00-
295.00, 17 pct protein 295.00-315.00; Dehydrated 17 pct 355.00. Straw, large bales 
55.00-70.00, Hi-density bales 65.00-75.00. Corn stalks 60.00-70.00. Sudan, Good, 
large bales 145.00-150.00. Milo hay, high nitrates 100.00, low nitrates 120.00-
150.00. Milo stalks 70.00-90.00. Soybean stalks 80.00-100.00. Soybean Hay, Good 
200.00. Grass hay, Good, large bales 150.00-180.00, Fair, large bales 90.00-120.00. 
Southeast Kansas 
Alfalfa, brome and prairie hay steady. Movement slow to moderate. Alfalfa: Horse 
or Goat, 300.00. Dairy, Supreme 300.00, stock cow 250.00-280.00; Bluestem: Good, 
small squares 140.00-160.00, mid and large squares 125.00-150.00, large rounds 
100.00-135.00; Brome: Good, Small squares 140.00-150.00, mid and large squares 
130.00-150.00, large rounds 110.00-150.00, some 90.00/bale. Grass Mulch CWF, large 
round 70.00. Straw, large bales 50.00-60.00. Soybean hay, good large bales 170.00-
200.00. CRP, Fair, large bales 100.00. Milo hay, Good 100.00-130.00.

Northwest Kansas 
Alfalfa steady, movement slow to moderate. Alfalfa: Horse, small squares 300.00, 
Mid squares 250.00; Dairy, Premium 230.00-240.00, Supreme 300.00; Stock cow 200.00-
220.00. Fair-Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of the field 210.00-230.00. Ground and 
delivered to feedlots and dairies 250.00-270.00. Corn hay, large bales 100.00-125.00. 
Corn stalks 55.00-70.00. Milo hay, Good, 150.00-175.00. CRP hay, large bales, Good, 
125.00-150.00, Fair, 100.00. BMR Sudan, Good, 160.00-200.00, Regular Sudan, Good, 
145.00.

North Central-Northeast Kansas 
Dairy, grinding alfalfa, prairie hay and brome steady. Movement slow to moderate. 
Alfalfa: Horse, 300.00, some 10.00-12.00/small square bale; Dairy, Supreme 240.00-
265.00, Clippings up to 300.00; Premium 230.00-250.00; Utility-Fair grinding alfalfa 
at the edge of the field, 200.00-220.00, some 230.00 delivered, alfalfa ground-on-
the-truck 225.00, Ground and delivered 240.00-270.00. Grass hay: Bluestem Good, small 
squares, 6.50/bale, an instance 10.00/bale, 120.00-160.00, Mid squares 130.00-150.00, 
a little 165.00, large rounds 50.00/bale, 110.00-150.00/T. Brome: Good, small 
squares, 7.00/bale, an instance 10.00/bale, 110.00-150.00/T, an instance 180.00, Mid 
squares, 120.00-160.00, an instance 180.00, large round, 50.00/bale, 110.00-150.00/T; 
Grass Mulch, large round 60.00, CWF large round 75.00. Straw, small squares 3.50/bale 
or 4.50/bale delivered; large bales 60.00-65.00/T or 70.00-80.00 delivered. Soybean 
hay, Good large bales 130.00-170.00. Sudan, Good, large bales 150.00.

***Prices are dollars per ton and FOB unless otherwise noted. Dairy alfalfa prices 
are for mid and large squares unless otherwise noted. Horse hay is in small squares 
unless otherwise noted. Prices are from the most recent sales.


----------

